# Headlamp washers



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

Headlamp washers


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

That doesn't sound good. If I'm to guess, it's deleted. It's not a deal breaker by itself but all these little things are starting to add up. Uncompromised?!


----------



## taylorwmj (Apr 24, 2014)

itr_1211 said:


> I cant for the life of me figure how to use them. Looked all over the manual and theres nothing on how to operate them. The bumper has the 2 plastic covers so i'm assuming they're there?
> I've also googled and tried various things such as turning on the headlights and higbeams, pushing the stalk approx 5 secs. but nothing works.
> Short of calling the dealer, has anyone been able to sucessfully use them?
> 
> TIA



FWIW, about two months ago when I test drove an A3, I asked the sales guy about the headlight washers because I noticed the cutout. Interestingly enough, Audi makes all the front fascias the same and only adds them behind the fascia so to speak when you add it. 

I don't know if it's available as a package or maybe only even on the Prestige, but he did also say he sold an A6 once telling the customer it had the headlight washers because he simply looked at the front fascia and saw the cutout, but it really didn't have them and neither he nor the customer noticed until the customer came back a day or two after the sale. Boy would I have been pissed! Needless to say, if I end up buying the A3, I'm not working with him.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

I don't believe the (US) A3 gets the headlamp washers in any trim. But, admittedly, that's based on a quick review of the Prestige level trim.


----------



## johndeere2520 (May 21, 2014)

The sales guy I talked to said that they were there but only work when moving on the road and only on every third pull of the wiper stalk. But that's just what I was told can't confirm, because I don't have the car yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Grab a trim removal bone or something similar and go pry on the cover. If there is a washer behind the cover, you'll be able to pull it out but will encounter resistance akin to pulling a hydraulic cylinder out by hand. If it doesn't budge, it's just a cover fitted with plastic tabs.

I have a car with headlamp washers. Eff them. If my S3 comes with them, they'll be immediately deactivated. There's just no need for them in my region, so their only purpose is to waste a bunch of fluid all over the paint. Pass.


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

itr_1211 said:


> I cant for the life of me figure how to use them. Looked all over the manual and theres nothing on how to operate them. The bumper has the 2 plastic covers so i'm assuming they're there?
> I've also googled and tried various things such as turning on the headlights and higbeams, pushing the stalk approx 5 secs. but nothing works.
> Short of calling the dealer, has anyone been able to sucessfully use them?
> 
> TIA


Sort of what others have said, if you have them they will activate when you have your headlights on and you activate the windshield washers (you do not have to be moving...unless that is a new "feature"). And then they will only fire every 3rd time you activate the washers for the windshield. For the most part I disliked them on my Golf R. I would turn off my headlights before using the washers so they wouldn't fire.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> i'm convinced they don't come with the car. On the site lists the A4 having them under full features while its not mentioned with the A3, both on the Canadian and US site.
> That and the owners manual doesn't even mention it either. Those plastic covers in the bumper really threw me off


To be honest, I have never used and cared for headlamp washers.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

If its anything like my Mk6 Golf R, the headlamp washers will come out on every 3rd or 4th time you use your windshield washers and I also think the headlights have to be on for it to work. Try it out.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I read on another forum that it's hold down for 3 seconds to trigger the headlight washer. 

But is this true. Is this another uncompromise discovery. Audi put fake cuts on the bumper to resemble the headlight washer that isn't really there?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Healight washers are required in Europe on HID-equipped cars. Not so in the U.S. so AoA deletes them. So they won't have to have a U.S.-only bumper cover with no washer ports they just use a cover piece over the opening.

Audi (and VW) have been deleting headlight washers since about 2007 or so.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*To Be Or Not To Be*

Both of the E90s featured headlight washers, and for the 100 odd times I cursed them for spraying fluid all over the hood, there was a single instance in a wet, heavy snowstorm that I said to myself, "Boy, this is fcuking fantastic."


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

It seems the S3 has headlight washers. We have an account of someone there with them. But what about the A3?

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/audi-a3-s3-mkii-209/2015-s3-no-memory-seats-2872618/


----------

